# file cabinet smoker + jerky A go



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Well. I am giving the filing cabinet smoker a go today for some jerky. Yesterday morning I sliced up 5lbs of an eye of round roast... 1/4" thick by 4-6" inches.
I Did two different wet marinade / cures overnight once everything was sliced  and split up the slices. 
2.5lbs of cabela's peppered seasoning/cure mix.
2.5lbs of ForLuvOfSmokes Hot Pepper jerky recipe.












20130731_093433.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_073711.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





I had some extra long bamboo skewers.. and they fit great once halved to go from one side of file draw to the other. That was until I added the meat and the wieght made them bow to much. Luckily I had some dollar store skewers that where metal and fit perfect in the drawers so I spread the meat between the new three skewers. 
In the cabinet they go.. filed under "jerky"..lol












20130801_130516.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





With out even firing up the propane burner on low.. its already hot this morning its 100* inside smoker... so I put hung the meat in the smoker for 30mins with no heat.. a little air dry I guess.












20130801_130500.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





After. Turned burner on lowest it will go with bottom door half open. 
Cant really see flame. .. but its on.. smoker held for 120* for another hour..












20130801_130453.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Thats where im at now.  Will light up the AMNPS with some aulder pellets and hickory dust [now its dust.. the hickory bag of pellets got rained on and they swelled. I dried them out and now have dust...who knew]

We will see how they go. Plan for TBS for 2-3 hours..  bumping temp slowly to 150* for that 2-3. Will kinda go by color on the smoke time... 

See ya soon


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

S-weet!   I don't use cure so I gotta go 160.  I'm hungry for jerky now!!!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Im pretty excited that this cabinet will hold a temp of 125*.. its already 99* ambient temp... I cant wait to do some fish in this thing.. I could hang a lot for sure.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting enough airflow ?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Right now my only exhaust dampers are some 3/4 holes drilled in the top (5 right now) I can tell ill need a bigger hole.. since the cabinet has alot of depth to it. I have jerky on middle drawers and I have the top drawer cracked open about an inch to let the smoke escape. ..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

Off to a good start! I'm hoping that my electric conversion for my GOSM will allow me to do the same thing. Like your cabinet the GOSM being metal is usually 10* + hotter (10*+ colder in the winter) than the ambient temp outside. Until I can build a dedicated smoke shack it will be my jerky/sausage/fish smoker!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

My jerky smoker will be that pellet UDS smoker..should allow me to smoke from 100-150 pretty easy...lower of course with a cold smoke generator attached. I can't wait

Regular flavor jerky?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I wanted to build a little smoke shack.. I saw pops post about a year ago I guess and was gonna model after his.. (where I got the idea for the burner was from pops) but ... so far I can tell this is holding just fine.. and I know I can get it to 400*+ with all three burners running at full blast. I bought the amnps for this exact thing. The amnps doesnt work at all with my propane vertical.. even with mailbox and other side mods...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

I use the 12" and 18" AMNTS in the GOSM and they both work great in there. The shack that I am going to build will be like Daves, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140513/daves-smokehouse-part-9-test-runs/160#post_1031788













8861237268_84bd27df54_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh man...now thats a nice build. I will for sure read that whole post for sure. Not sure how I missed that one. 

And I will getthe tube one of these days. I opted for the bigger for christmas... im sure I could find a use for the tube in one of these smokers ... hehhe...


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Amnps getting ready...
And then lit...












20130801_142553.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_142626.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Smoker bumped to about 145* now.. 
Smellin good out here....


A little sample shot about 3 hours in.. 












1375389156174.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Some extras I couldnt hang.... 












1375389221562.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

20130801_175514.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





They are getting close... wish I knew how much longer for sure. I need to run some errands... they are still bendable.. but very close. Still a little to chewie for me... either way.. this original 1/4" slice was perfect. Very happy so far.... smoker hasnt budged from 167* for 3 hours... nice!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

All done.. turned out great.
9 hours total.... 
Started with 5lbs.. ends with 2.6lbs.. close enough...
The cabinet smoker was perfect.. even if it was 104* outside in the shade.. it held very low temps perfectly. .. thanks for looking... thans forLuvofSmoke.. the recipe is WONDERFUL. . 












20130801_204323.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_204907.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_205158.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_205536.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

So you have my mailing address right!!!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So you have my mailing address right!!!! Looks fantastic!


 thanks case... ill be snacking on these for the next.. well... probably a day.. need a bigger batch already. .. .. ;)


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks great dude... I'll be doing a batch soon but since I don't have a "deluxe" file cabinet smoker I'll  heavy cold smoke it for an hour and dehydrate.  My smoke daddy should soak some good smoke in it.... I'm going to skip the liquid smoke this time.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great dude... I'll be doing a batch soon but since I don't have a "deluxe" file cabinet smoker I'll  heavy cold smoke it for an hour and dehydrate.  My smoke daddy should soak some good smoke in it.... I'm going to skip the liquid smoke this time.


A little real smoke goes a real long way ... my amnps actually snuffed out while I was away from the house... probably a good thing.. they have the perect amount of smoke vs spice.... 
Cant wait to see your take on some jerk.. if its anything like your chics.. its gonna be the bomb.... 
Cant believe I just said the bomb.... sigh!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 2, 2013)

webowabo said:


> thanks case... ill be snacking on these for the next.. well... probably a day.. need a bigger batch already. .. .. ;)


Between my boys and I, jerky and snack sticks don't last long around our house!!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2013)

Great job and that's some fine looking jerky! I have that same burner in the home built propane smoker and it works great! I'm still doing jerky in the MES though cause I know exactly what I have to set it at.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 2, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great job and that's some fine looking jerky! I have that same burner in the home built propane smoker and it works great! I'm still doing jerky in the MES though cause I know exactly what I have to set it at.


Thanks Alesia...I think I gonna get alot of use out of this set up.. already wanting to do another batch.. but my start with 15lbs... that would fill my two top drawers... might be abke to fit 20lbs.   We will see come sunday. And I love the burner.. I take it camping all the time for breakfast cooks... its great for $30..


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Well. I am giving the filing cabinet smoker a go today for some jerky. Yesterday morning I sliced up 5lbs of an eye of round roast... 1/4" thick by 4-6" inches.
I Did two different wet marinade / cures overnight once everything was sliced  and split up the slices. 
2.5lbs of cabela's peppered seasoning/cure mix.
2.5lbs of ForLuvOfSmokes Hot Pepper jerky recipe.












20130731_093433.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_073711.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





I had some extra long bamboo skewers.. and they fit great once halved to go from one side of file draw to the other. That was until I added the meat and the wieght made them bow to much. Luckily I had some dollar store skewers that where metal and fit perfect in the drawers so I spread the meat between the new three skewers. 
In the cabinet they go.. filed under "jerky"..lol












20130801_130516.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





With out even firing up the propane burner on low.. its already hot this morning its 100* inside smoker... so I put hung the meat in the smoker for 30mins with no heat.. a little air dry I guess.












20130801_130500.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





After. Turned burner on lowest it will go with bottom door half open. 
Cant really see flame. .. but its on.. smoker held for 120* for another hour..












20130801_130453.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Thats where im at now.  Will light up the AMNPS with some aulder pellets and hickory dust [now its dust.. the hickory bag of pellets got rained on and they swelled. I dried them out and now have dust...who knew]

We will see how they go. Plan for TBS for 2-3 hours..  bumping temp slowly to 150* for that 2-3. Will kinda go by color on the smoke time... 

See ya soon


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

S-weet!   I don't use cure so I gotta go 160.  I'm hungry for jerky now!!!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Im pretty excited that this cabinet will hold a temp of 125*.. its already 99* ambient temp... I cant wait to do some fish in this thing.. I could hang a lot for sure.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

Getting enough airflow ?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Right now my only exhaust dampers are some 3/4 holes drilled in the top (5 right now) I can tell ill need a bigger hole.. since the cabinet has alot of depth to it. I have jerky on middle drawers and I have the top drawer cracked open about an inch to let the smoke escape. ..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

Off to a good start! I'm hoping that my electric conversion for my GOSM will allow me to do the same thing. Like your cabinet the GOSM being metal is usually 10* + hotter (10*+ colder in the winter) than the ambient temp outside. Until I can build a dedicated smoke shack it will be my jerky/sausage/fish smoker!


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

My jerky smoker will be that pellet UDS smoker..should allow me to smoke from 100-150 pretty easy...lower of course with a cold smoke generator attached. I can't wait

Regular flavor jerky?


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Well I wanted to build a little smoke shack.. I saw pops post about a year ago I guess and was gonna model after his.. (where I got the idea for the burner was from pops) but ... so far I can tell this is holding just fine.. and I know I can get it to 400*+ with all three burners running at full blast. I bought the amnps for this exact thing. The amnps doesnt work at all with my propane vertical.. even with mailbox and other side mods...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

I use the 12" and 18" AMNTS in the GOSM and they both work great in there. The shack that I am going to build will be like Daves, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140513/daves-smokehouse-part-9-test-runs/160#post_1031788













8861237268_84bd27df54_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 28, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh man...now thats a nice build. I will for sure read that whole post for sure. Not sure how I missed that one. 

And I will getthe tube one of these days. I opted for the bigger for christmas... im sure I could find a use for the tube in one of these smokers ... hehhe...


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

Amnps getting ready...
And then lit...












20130801_142553.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_142626.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Smoker bumped to about 145* now.. 
Smellin good out here....


A little sample shot about 3 hours in.. 












1375389156174.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





Some extras I couldnt hang.... 












1375389221562.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

20130801_175514.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013





They are getting close... wish I knew how much longer for sure. I need to run some errands... they are still bendable.. but very close. Still a little to chewie for me... either way.. this original 1/4" slice was perfect. Very happy so far.... smoker hasnt budged from 167* for 3 hours... nice!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

All done.. turned out great.
9 hours total.... 
Started with 5lbs.. ends with 2.6lbs.. close enough...
The cabinet smoker was perfect.. even if it was 104* outside in the shade.. it held very low temps perfectly. .. thanks for looking... thans forLuvofSmoke.. the recipe is WONDERFUL. . 












20130801_204323.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_204907.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_205158.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


















20130801_205536.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 1, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

So you have my mailing address right!!!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So you have my mailing address right!!!! Looks fantastic!


 thanks case... ill be snacking on these for the next.. well... probably a day.. need a bigger batch already. .. .. ;)


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks great dude... I'll be doing a batch soon but since I don't have a "deluxe" file cabinet smoker I'll  heavy cold smoke it for an hour and dehydrate.  My smoke daddy should soak some good smoke in it.... I'm going to skip the liquid smoke this time.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 1, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great dude... I'll be doing a batch soon but since I don't have a "deluxe" file cabinet smoker I'll  heavy cold smoke it for an hour and dehydrate.  My smoke daddy should soak some good smoke in it.... I'm going to skip the liquid smoke this time.


A little real smoke goes a real long way ... my amnps actually snuffed out while I was away from the house... probably a good thing.. they have the perect amount of smoke vs spice.... 
Cant wait to see your take on some jerk.. if its anything like your chics.. its gonna be the bomb.... 
Cant believe I just said the bomb.... sigh!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 2, 2013)

webowabo said:


> thanks case... ill be snacking on these for the next.. well... probably a day.. need a bigger batch already. .. .. ;)


Between my boys and I, jerky and snack sticks don't last long around our house!!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2013)

Great job and that's some fine looking jerky! I have that same burner in the home built propane smoker and it works great! I'm still doing jerky in the MES though cause I know exactly what I have to set it at.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 2, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Great job and that's some fine looking jerky! I have that same burner in the home built propane smoker and it works great! I'm still doing jerky in the MES though cause I know exactly what I have to set it at.


Thanks Alesia...I think I gonna get alot of use out of this set up.. already wanting to do another batch.. but my start with 15lbs... that would fill my two top drawers... might be abke to fit 20lbs.   We will see come sunday. And I love the burner.. I take it camping all the time for breakfast cooks... its great for $30..


----------

